# An appeal for GSDs on death row LA area shelters



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

***
PERMISSION GIVEN TO CROSSPOST
For those that rescue GSDs perhaps you can help. L.A. County Shelters has numerous Shepherds and has already killed many. Would you be able to help any of them that are still available? I believe in the last few weeks they have killed 18 dogs. Here is a link to the remaining dogs: CLICK HERE
Numerous people have been desperately trying to help save these dogs, but we are not having much luck. I beg you if you are able to please help. Thank you for your time.
***


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Big bump!!!


----------



## Weezing (Mar 15, 2011)

Bump! Those pictures broke my heart.. I would love to adopt another pet but having three dogs already, one of which is a 15 yo senior would make things difficult. But I know for a fact that my drive to want to save these beautiful creatures will overwhelm me someday.


----------



## jackiesmom (Feb 26, 2011)

*LA GSDs in Crisis*

They are totally overwhelmed. I personally don't know what to do to stop the hemoraging. Can we do something as a group to get them out of there


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

How awful.... PLEASE.. is there someone close to that area that can help pull some of those GSDS????


----------

